# BOBCATS: How is team formed?



## Dynasty Raider

I'm sure this has already been discussed, and I think I have an idea, that is if it's done like football, BUT ...

Just how is the team formed? Where do they get their players from? Can they select from other established teams?


----------



## Xavier8

I would like to know this too.


----------



## ltrain99

First off, they get the 4th pick of the '04 draft. Then, they have the expansion draft, where each team protects 8 players, and then they can pick any of the others 2 join their team. 1 thign I'm not sure about is whether they can take more than one palyer from a team.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

*Thank You ...*



> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> First off, they get the 4th pick of the '04 draft. Then, they have the expansion draft, where each team protects 8 players, and then they can pick any of the others 2 join their team. 1 thign I'm not sure about is whether they can take more than one palyer from a team.


That sounds about right. And all of this happens around the '04 draft. Seems like a fun time for bench-warmers.

This will be interesting; especially if Magic or Jordan goes to work for the organization's management (not coaching, please).


----------



## King George

they should sign Kobe and Garnett. Instant contenders.


----------



## Aloe

> Originally posted by <b>King George</b>!
> they should sign Kobe and Garnett. Instant contenders.


There's no way they could ever get Kobe. Why would he go to an expansion team when he plays for the Lakers?


----------



## King George

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no way they could ever get Kobe. Why would he go to an expansion team when he plays for the Lakers?


To solidify his greatness.


----------



## Coyat

> To solidify his greatness.


And Kobe can't do that in LA?


----------



## Mith

Wait so like they can choose any player from an NBA team, and that player has to play for the Bobcats?


----------



## SpursDuncanMVP1421

Yeah, any player in the NBA that ISN'T protected by their team.


----------



## .

> Originally posted by <b>SpursDuncanMVP1421</b>!
> Yeah, any player in the NBA that ISN'T protected by their team.


for example, like mengke bateer of the spurs right ?? :rofl:


----------



## .

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> I'm sure this has already been discussed, and I think I have an idea, that is if it's done like football, BUT ...
> 
> Just how is the team formed? Where do they get their players from? Can they select from other established teams?


so they get to select players who are not protected by their team and also from the free agent market am i correct ??
who are those players ??
do you think they can get 1 superstar, maybe 2 ?? in kobe and kg ?? or some other guy ?


----------



## jokeaward

Well, once they load up with a few draft picks and unprotected players, they'll be way under the cap I would bet. Then they can sign someone, but other than someone who wants to go to Caharlotte for Carolina's sake, no other big players will go there. Err, maybe for Bob Johnson and/or MJ, we'll see on MJ.


----------



## Laker Freak

I would look for the Bobcats to go after players from teams with deep benches like Sacramento, San Antonio and Portland.


----------



## MJG

From USAToday:
_Expansion draft: At the conclusion of the 2003-04 season, each team will be allowed to protect eight players from those under contract for the 2004-05 season. Charlotte will have to take at least 14 players from the other teams but can't take more than one player from any team. Teams also can make other deals that are workable under the salary cap, such as financial inducements to take certain players or acquiring players from Charlotte's expansion roster in trades. The types of players teams usually don't protect in the expansion draft are older players or players with long-term contracts the team wants to dump. The Portland Trail Blazers' Damon Stoudamire, who has lost his starting job and going into the 2004-05 season will be entering the final year of his contract being owed $15.8 million, is a prime example._

An interesting note I came across from Charlotte.com: 
_The NBA has ruled that any team with a restricted free agent in the summer of 2004 would have to count him among the eight veterans protected from the Charlotte expansion draft, or risk losing him. Forcing teams to protect restricted free agents figures to improve the talent pool from which Charlotte will pick.
But think about the opposite scenario: What happens if a restricted free agent in 2004 -- a player such as Chicago's Jamal Crawford or Cleveland's Chris Mihm -- is left unprotected in the expansion draft?
Under the rules, if Charlotte drafts that player, he immediately becomes an unrestricted free agent. You might ask why Charlotte would draft such a player -- who, by definition, has no obligation to play in Charlotte. But in fact, that could be a great strategy for managing the new team's salary cap._

I haven't seen anything about UFA, but I would guess that they cannot be selected since they won't have a contract.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>King George</b>!
> they should sign Kobe and Garnett. Instant contenders.


That sounds likely. Kobe will leave the world champions and KG will lead a team that just got 2 players to actually make them a contender, both to go to an expansion team. Very likely King:king:. They'll probly get a few good players, but they'll be older guys with big contracts that are just good, not stars.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>King George</b>!
> they should sign Kobe and Garnett. Instant contenders.


 not even remotely likely


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Mith</b>!
> Wait so like they can choose any player from an NBA team, and that player has to play for the Bobcats?


Nowhere near that easy.


----------



## Maestro

*Re: Re: BOBCATS: How is team formed?*



> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> so they get to select players who are not protected by their team and also from the free agent market am i correct ??
> who are those players ??
> do you think they can get 1 superstar, maybe 2 ?? in kobe and kg ?? or some other guy ?


No you will choose roughly from the bottom third of the leauge hence the phrase expansion team.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> I would look for the Bobcats to go after players from teams with deep benches like Sacramento, San Antonio and Portland.


You are right on the money:yes:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06

> Originally posted by <b>Aloe</b>!
> 
> 
> There's no way they could ever get Kobe. Why would he go to an expansion team when he plays for the Lakers?


He said along time ago, he would like to show everyone he can win a championship w/o Shaq!! He said it on Sunday Conversation!!


----------



## Laker Freak

If he wants to win with out Shaq just wait till Shaq retires, there is no need to go anywhere else.


----------



## Coyat

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> He said along time ago, he would like to show everyone he can win a championship w/o Shaq!! He said it on Sunday Conversation!!


Yea, but is Kobe in a rush to do so? Prolly not. So, no need to get into wishful thinking. Kobe wants a championship by himself, he'll just wait after 2 or so yrs after Shaq retires. Why leave LA when they'll be title-contenders for a team full of scrubs? Now, where's the logic in that?


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> for example, like mengke bateer of the spurs right ?? :rofl:


Mengke Bateer of the Raptors


----------



## Slasher

What are you people talking about? Kevin Garnett a Bobcat? Kobe Bryant a Bobcat? Bobcat fans you're over your head, it isn't that easy, and unless the management of the Lakers and/or Timberwolves is drunk, there is *NO WAY *that the Bobcats will get Kobe or Garnett. But hey, dreaming is good. :laugh:


----------



## cantgetright

First of all we won't get either one of them IMHO but, I can see the reason for optimism that some have.

Management of the Lakers and Wolves wouldn't be able to stop them if they wanted to leave for Charlotte or any other city. Kobe will opt out of his contract(if he is not in prison) and KG is an Unrestricted free agent free to sign with any team in the league(provided they can meet his salary demands or he is willing to take less money to win a ring)

Kobe would come to Charlotte to avg 40 points a game. Kg would come if he thought they would add another star like Kobe that would give him a legit shot at winning---It won't happen but, it could.


----------



## jokeaward

He still makes sense. They'd probably have to be traded against their will to be on the Bobcats next year.


----------



## cantgetright

They're both gonna be free agents. Wherever they go- it will be because that's where they wanna be.


----------



## Kid_kanada

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> I would look for the Bobcats to go after players from teams with deep benches like Sacramento, San Antonio and Portland.


Once you select a player from a team you can't take another player from that team.

Also you can't draft FA and teams don't need to protect them in the expansion draft, maybe Kobe is opting out so that they Lakers can protect an extra player in essence. 8 plus Kobe.

Isn't you salary cap lower the first year like 2/3 of the rest of the league's or something like that. The Raps and Grizz didn't get a full cap till like their 3 years. If that is the case good luck signing KG for 25 million when you cap is only like 32, and most of the players in the expanision draft will have bad contracts


----------



## MJG

I don't know the exact numbers, but they do have a lower cap for their first couple of years.


----------



## O-Town Playa

It's hard being a fan of an expansion team. You've gotta go through years of sucking just to get decent because you have to work from scrubs... but never fear! I know a way to find a star player for your opening season! That's right, star player! Opening season!  


Feel free to draft Grant Hill.  :laugh:


----------



## Stinger

After an expansion team drafts a player, do they sign them to a whole new contract? Or do they keep the old one? This expansion could really help a lot of teams with overpaid players. 

Stinger


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> After an expansion team drafts a player, do they sign them to a whole new contract? Or do they keep the old one? This expansion could really help a lot of teams with overpaid players.
> 
> Stinger


No, they don't get new contracts. Unfortunately this process doesn't help teams with overpaid guys because expansion teams won't select these guys, they typically like to stay way below the cap at the beginning. They don't want those overpaid guys just like any other team.


----------



## Stinger

Well the Bobcats would be forced to selected the overpaid guys if the only players that a team puts out is an overpaid player. The Sonics have plenty of overpaid centers, as does other teams.


----------



## Slasher

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Well the Bobcats would be forced to selected the overpaid guys if the only players that a team puts out is an overpaid player. The Sonics have plenty of overpaid centers, as does other teams.


Hmm I don't think there are 7 overpayed players in each team :uhoh:


----------



## Stinger

Oh I forgot they send out 7 players. So when does the expansion draft happen?


----------



## jokeaward

I think it's right before the draft, so each team knows what to draft.


----------



## What Gives?

The whole expansion draft is totally lame. What they should do instead is give the new team a monopoly on the rookie draft, like the first five or six picks. For instance, the Bobcats with Lebron, Carmelo, and Darko would be some kick-*** fun, even if they lost a lot of games (which they probably would).


----------



## Stinger

Haha that would be fun to watch. But it would be unfair to the teams that really need help and the teams that made big trades to get those picks.


----------



## BG7

How about this system. They get 1 FA of their choice UR only. The 1st 10th 20th picks and that makes more picks in the draft. And 1 Allstar Reserve.

SO last year it could have been this. FA Jermaine Oneal. Draft James, Reece Gaines, Maciej Lampe. ASR would be like Chris Webber.

So than you got there starting line of

PG-Lebron James
SG-Reece Gaines
SF-Maciej Lampe
PF-Chris Webber
C- Jermaine Oneal

See then they could be a playoff team wala.


----------



## farbror

Imagine how pissed everybody would be about that system, not counting Bobcats of course.


----------



## MJG

Ha that system would work great, assuming you lived in Charlotte. No other team (or their fans) would even consider a method like that.


----------



## luciano

The cap situation is something like this

1st year- Bobcats have 66% of the cap to spend
2nd year- Bobcats have 75% of the cap to spend
3rd year- Bobcats have no salary cap restrictions

I'm not sure thats the exact %'s but it's around that.
With this rule you will find management will build to make a competitive team in the third year, ie. they will try to get players/contracts that will expire in the third year when they no longer have any cap restrictions, so they can splash out the $$$ in FA in that year.


One question, when do they other teams have to notify of their 8 "protected" players, and does it have to be done so the fans can see or is it done in secret?


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

Yep...That is exactly how it goes...2/3 then 3/4 then full. That is part of the reason why we will not be major players on the free agent market the next two off-seasons.


----------



## Laker Freak

May I why you are a fan of a team that at the moment does not exist.


----------



## HOWIE

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> May I why you are a fan of a team that at the moment does not exist.


Sounds like they just want to get in at gound level. I am guessing that they are a Hornets fan that was left high and dry.

I think that Charlotte is going to look for short contracts so once they can sign bigtime FA's they will be able too. Look for players with two years left on their contracts. :yes:


----------



## cantgetright

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> May I why you are a fan of a team that at the moment does not exist.


Actually they do exist. They have the franchise , just no players yet.


The salary cap is soft too, so they can go over it in the expansion draft although i doubt they will. They will probally draft pretty cheap to ensure cap flexibility.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> May I why you are a fan of a team that at the moment does not exist.



THEY DO EXIST. We might not exacltly be too fun to watch right now, but we do have a team, just no personell. Also, we were left out by Shinn and the Hornets, so we are all lookin to support this team from the very beginning.


----------



## Laker Freak

As of right now you have a Franchise but the team has not been built yet.


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> As of right now you have a Franchise but the team has not been built yet.


 First I've heard 

:grinning:


----------



## Sportarium

> Originally posted by <b>King George</b>!
> they should sign Kobe and Garnett. Instant contenders.


And to think, Charlotte was the team that drafted Kobe. I do think that he will go somewhere else, esp. if Shaq hangs around for a while.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3

They should get 2 1st round picks!


----------



## rebelsun

I wonder if the Heat would leave Eddie Jones unprotected and if the Bobcats would take him if available.

Same for Penny, but I doubt they would take his contract.

I don't think the Suns will protect Eisley or Jahidi. I think those two could be starting for the 'Cats next year.


----------

